# 12-21-2008 illlinois



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

I had the wife take a couple we are about 45 mins or so south of rockford and sterling this was the easy stuff to deal with we got flagged down by a DOT driver tellin us everybody should not come out and people should go home nice to see a person that cares but i live for this sh!!t had to throw a picture of my llittle guys toy in there to lol

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400437.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400438.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400439.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400440.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400441.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400442.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400443.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400444.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400445.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA400446.jpg
http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s75/IMboostin/SA4000013.jpg


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like what we are getting right now here in N.E. Ohio


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

f250man;685889 said:


> Looks like what we are getting right now here in N.E. Ohio


I think that is all blowing snow, nothing was actually coming down.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

yea, gettin that same stuff up here...only got an inch or two but windy as all hell...go to my lots, half are clean and the other have are 1-2 foot tall drifts. wish i had a cool little 3 wheeler like that when i was a little guy :crying:


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

we have 3 weather warnings nothing on the radar but they call this a blizzard not sure how they classify things these days, but i would rather have had some good snow coming down not this crap




yea, gettin that same stuff up here...only got an inch or two but windy as all hell...go to my lots, half are clean and the other have are 1-2 foot tall drifts. wish i had a cool little 3 wheeler like that when i was a little guy 
__________________ 


yeah he loves his toys its nice to get them what they want sometimes the hard earned money pays off


----------



## 7thInfantryDiv. (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pics, but why is there NOT a plow on the 3 wheeler!!!!! :realmad : payup


----------

